# Lautstärkenproblem! Danke für jede Hilfe!



## Aspen089 (21. Juli 2008)

Hi erstmal,

bei mir t das mit der Aufnahme in Ableton nicht so wirklich...
Anschluss meiner Geräte:
- Line Outs von DJ Mixer ins Behringer Mischpult In 7/8
- Analog Outs des RME RPM an Behringer XenyxLine In 5/6 
- Behringer Alt 3/4 an Line Inputs RPM
- Mikrofon an Line/Mic1 Behringer - 1x XLR
- Monitorboxen an Behringer ControlRoom 
- das RPM über CardBus mit dem Laptop verbunden

So... soweit ist ja alles okay denk ich aber komischerweise ist
das Signal total schwach, so dass ich die Regler fast voll hoch schieben muss
um eine für eine Aufnahme verwendbare Lautstärke zu bekommen...

Es gibt ja so ein schönes Hammerfall DSP Setting, in dem ich Input 1/2 
auf Line 0dB hab. Wenn ich nun  von Line auf Phono umschalte ist die Lautstärke 
zwar super aber die Aufnahme ist total tief und dumpf...

Kann ich irgendwie auf Phono schalten und diesen dumpfen Nebeneffekt 
wegbekommen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für jeden Vorschlag

Gruß, Jo


----------



## chmee (22. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Phono-Schalter kannst Du getrost sein lassen. Ist das Signal im Mischer denn schon stark genug ? LED-Ausschlag ausreichend, nahe 0db ? LineIn im Rechner hochgezogen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Aspen089 (23. Juli 2008)

Also das Signal ist am Behringer Mischer auch eigentlich zu schwach, den Screenshot,
den ich oben noch hinzugefügt hab zeigt die Lautstärke, die im Laptop ankommt...
Ich glaub der das Problem liegt am Mischer, weil ich gerade das Signal direkt auf das
RPM gelegt hab und dann an den Laptop, also ohne Mischer und schon funktioniert es!
Und so blöd, dass ich unbemerkt mir selbst das Signal am Mischer Dim kann ich eigentlich
nicht sein 

Danke dir aber!


----------



## chmee (23. Juli 2008)

Naja nun, also Behringer XENYX.

Erster Test -
1. Eingangsregler der Spur auf 0dB stellen.
2. Summenregler auf 0dB stellen.
3. Gain-Regler (Spur) testweise auf 0dB stellen.

Ist das Mikrofon phantomgespeist (Kondensator, 9-48V) ? Kann es das Xenyx ?

mfg chmee


----------

